# [SOLVED] Urgent help needed 3G 4.1(6.15.00)



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi there.
i have an iPhone 3G 4.1 (modem 6.15.00) and it was too much sluggish and battery sucking.
i tried to downgrade it to 3.1.2 (from 4.1) but it's stuck in recovery mode by following all the steps of this:
iClarified - iPhone - How to Jailbreak Your iPhone 3G on OS 3.1.2, 3.1.3 Using RedSn0w (Windows)

please reply me soon as to what should i do?i was trying to downgrade it to lower software and from Google search i found that it can only be downgraded to 3.1.2,i wanted 2.2.1 anyhow....can anyone tell me to which firmware i should downgrade.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Urgent help needed 3G 4.1(6.15.00)*

attached below is the pic of the error message i am getting in iTunes.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Urgent help needed 3G 4.1(6.15.00)*

Check this youtube video

How to get out of recovery mode after downgrading (Error 1015) - YouTube


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Urgent help needed 3G 4.1(6.15.00)*



Tomshawk said:


> Check this youtube video
> 
> How to get out of recovery mode after downgrading (Error 1015) - YouTube


first of all thanks for your kind help,2ndly i apologize for late response as i had been too much busy.
i tried the instructions given in the video,it comes out of recovery mode(it is at emergency call screen) then i try to jailbreak it with Redsn0w but it doesn't get JB.it says after entering the DFU mode "connection lost" with iPhone.

there is one more thing,it's USB wire is not a good quality wire,i lost the original one,and this is bought as spare.can this also be the reason? (i mean low quality wire)


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Urgent help needed 3G 4.1(6.15.00)*

Sorry, I dont Jailbreak and dont help with Jailbreaking, I thought you were trying to restore to a working condition


----------



## BlockOfDynamite (Jul 21, 2012)

In order to restore to an earlier version of iOS, you must have the shsh blobs from when you were on that iOS. If you don't have these then there is no way to downgrade. To get out of restore mode, just hold lock and home buttons until phone reboots. (about 5 seconds)


----------

